# For your enjoyment tonite we have Aulo. Lwanda & Ngara Flametail



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This is my male Aulo. Lwanda Red top, harder guy to find but coming along nicely, not one of my better pics but it has to do for now...


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhh :shock:


----------



## plummie (Apr 25, 2005)

What a gorgeous tank!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Oooooh... I like that Lwanda!  Nice pics, as always!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o i know isn't he awesome! Very hard to find, still trying to track down more. Thanx for all the comments, trying to get some more photo's of the new guys that got in, wait til u see tank full of 70 Taiwnee Reefs!


----------

